# Rival shift lever not returning to original position??!!



## tuffguy1500 (Jul 17, 2008)

I just installed a brand new force fd/rd on my bike with Rival shifters. The right shifter sticks really bad after an upshift to a bigger cog. I've looked at it as many ways as I can to see if anything is stuck in there, but so far haven't found anything thats causing it. Has anyone else experienced this and if so, what did you do about it? I may just return them an upgrade to force since that issue hasn't presented itself on my other bike.


----------



## RUFUSPHOTO (Oct 14, 2010)

Sounds like you have the cable routing wrong around the rear derailleur. 

This is the proper cable routing:


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Could be a kinked cable somewhere, or improper routing along the derailleur.


----------



## tuffguy1500 (Jul 17, 2008)

So I did check the routing on the rd, and it's correct. I think I may have kinked the cable when I moved my shifters to a new position.. something I hadn't considered before, and since the move, I readjusted the cable length, but the problem still persists. So tomorrow I'll try out a new cable. Thanks for the insights!


----------

